# Had my TT and am home



## carin4rose (Nov 12, 2013)

I am now recovering from my TT. The surgery itself was not as bad as i imagined. I was afraid being sick after..i had been sick as a dog last 2 surgeries..but the worked with me..gave me a patch (had that before didn't help much)..then they decided to put me out intravenously rather than gas...they say is better tolerated...so far "knock wood" so good. Yes my throat hurt...like swollen glands bad... but with some vioden and again a nurse gave me something intravenously and it took the edge off...now is not bad...my voice comes and goes and is scratchy as times but i can talk...I also do not feel as much brain fog....i feel more normal than ever...i can only imagine this will be better everyday and i will finally know what normal is LOL I did have a surgeon TOPS in her field and i know her expertise is why i feel so good. I do need to take some calcium pills..but to anyone wondering should i have the surgery i say YES..after suffering for 2 years with graves i feel like i will finally get my life back...will update as i continue to recover..thanks for beng here for all of us


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

carin4rose,

Welcome to the TT club. Life will be great post TT, once you get through the recalibration phase.

When will they begin your replacement? How much are they starting you on? Rule of thumb is 1.7mcg per kilogram of weight - if you need more than the customary 100mcg they start most on - ask for it.

Be sure to have your FT-4 and FT-3 run every time you lab.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad you are home and doing well!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Welcome to the club! Hopefully getting your medication levels right will go as smoothly as your surgery did and you can put all of this behind you.


----------

